# Salary Rate in Singapore and Estimated monthly expenses for bachelor



## emerson3_03 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post on this site. I am a Business graduate with MBA degree with Thesis and has more than 6 six years experience in the banking industry (Government Owned and Controlled Corporation) in the Philippines. May I know the expected salary if I am going to apply for banking jobs in Singapore? Thanks for the reply??

May I know also the total estimated monthly expenses?


----------



## expatAbroad123 (Nov 16, 2016)

Too many variables to answer. You need to provide more detail. By the way, from my experience, a MBA is not valuable here, especially if it isn't from a top tier University.


----------

